# Finally ready for an introduction



## SmokeyC (Nov 4, 2021)

Welcome (officially), Diesel is a very handsome guy, I can’t wait to see where you two go together!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is a lovely guy!!! what a great mix. I hope you will become a contributor, rather than a lurker


----------



## Part-Boarder (Aug 17, 2019)

Exciting news. Congratulations and welcome!


----------



## pony7 (Dec 9, 2020)

Welcome!!! Your horse has such a nice kind eye and a pretty face.


----------



## Magnum 59 (Oct 26, 2021)

Very nice sounding cross! Hope you have plenty of years with him


----------



## Luna’s rider (Jan 23, 2021)

He’s gorgeous! As a fellow adult re-rider I am so happy for you!


----------



## lilianna123 (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi. I'm also a new member of the forum. I'm from Russia. Nice to meet everyone


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Cobweb2000 said:


> Just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself and my horse. I am an adult re-rider who returned to lessons and thoughts of horse ownership earlier this year now that I am in a financial position to do so. I have been lurking on this forum for some time and read, then read again the stickies on what to do if you are looking for your first horse and am happy to say after lessons on him, after leasing him, after a full PPE with two vets' giving me their opinion I purchased my lease horse a few weeks ago. This is Diesel and he is a 15yr old Andalusian x Arab cross who is an ex-dressage horse that I will be doing casual riding and playing around with dressage on. He has been out of work for a bit so he needs to get back into shape. We are in the DFW area of Texas and have already met one other Horse Forum member and will hopefully meet a few more. Onto the 'fun' of saddle shopping now


Diesel is lovely! I'm sure you're going to have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations. Have fun ! He is very pretty.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

Oh my goodness--how wonderful for you! He is gorgeous! And those photos are amazing? Are you a professional photographer? Enjoy!


----------



## JeninTN (Dec 7, 2021)

Cobweb2000 said:


> Just wanted to take a moment to introduce myself and my horse. I am an adult re-rider who returned to lessons and thoughts of horse ownership earlier this year now that I am in a financial position to do so. I have been lurking on this forum for some time and read, then read again the stickies on what to do if you are looking for your first horse and am happy to say after lessons on him, after leasing him, after a full PPE with two vets' giving me their opinion I purchased my lease horse a few weeks ago. This is Diesel and he is a 15yr old Andalusian x Arab cross who is an ex-dressage horse that I will be doing casual riding and playing around with dressage on. He has been out of work for a bit so he needs to get back into shape. We are in the DFW area of Texas and have already met one other Horse Forum member and will hopefully meet a few more. Onto the 'fun' of saddle shopping now


Congratulations! As a 51yr old recovering from a hip replacement 2019, I’m feeling a horse hankering like crazy but I’ll try to rein myself in and follow your example. God bless from Tennessee!


----------

